# Steelhead rod recommendation



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Looking for a steelhead rod for my son and am thinking about the Okuma Celilo based on price ($60ish). He’s still a little rough on his gear so don’t want to spend a ton. Just wondering if anyone has used these and what they thought or if anyone has any other recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

My buddy has a celilo and he likes it. You may also want to check out the Berrypro Knights Sword on amazon. Very nice rods for about 50-55.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Not sure what ya'll have available out there but if you have any lamiglass they have a redline which is nice and pair it with a penn battle 2









Redline Series


The Redline Series from Lamiglas boasts some of the most capable and durable rods on the market at an excellent price point. This makes them one of the most used rods by our professional guiding staff. Built from highly durable graphite, they have the action needed for modern techniques but yet...




www.lamiglas.com


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

My first & still use steelhead rod is Okuma SST, 9'6" light action. Used it for drifting & lately casting spoon & spinners. Has held up great & fun fighting the chrome with it. I wanted a little heavier rod for larger spoons & spinners so I just bought a Ugly Stik GX2, 9' medium action. Stiks are known for durability so we shall see. It casted well on Friday when I fished but didn't land anything with it, I got skunked. The Stik was $69.
I don't float or cast all that much for the steel, not long after getting into it I bought a fly rod & mainly use that in the rivers.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

SST is a great rod I had one for plunking for salmon here in Oregon.



Crack77 said:


> My first & still use steelhead rod is Okuma SST, 9'6" light action. Used it for drifting & lately casting spoon & spinners. Has held up great & fun fighting the chrome with it. I wanted a little heavier rod for larger spoons & spinners so I just bought a Ugly Stik GX2, 9' medium action. Stiks are known for durability so we shall see. It casted well on Friday when I fished but didn't land anything with it, I got skunked. The Stik was $69.
> I don't float or cast all that much for the steel, not long after getting into it I bought a fly rod & mainly use that in the rivers.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

mn4 said:


> Looking for a steelhead rod for my son and am thinking about the Okuma Celilo based on price ($60ish). He’s still a little rough on his gear so don’t want to spend a ton. Just wondering if anyone has used these and what they thought or if anyone has any other recommendations. Thanks.


I have two Okuma Celilo fly rods and love them!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Outdoormyers said:


> Not sure what ya'll have available out there but if you have any lamiglass they have a redline which is nice and pair it with a penn battle 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you feel about the X-11 series?


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Entry level if its the ones I'm thinking of. they're entry levels are made in china I think, and you might actually use the warranty on those within one year.



caseyroo said:


> How do you feel about the X-11 series?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mn4 said:


> Looking for a steelhead rod for my son and am thinking about the Okuma Celilo based on price ($60ish). He’s still a little rough on his gear so don’t want to spend a ton. Just wondering if anyone has used these and what they thought or if anyone has any other recommendations. Thanks.


best steelie rod is noodle rod 10'6"


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Id go with a cheap noodle rod that may have a good warranty from a local store. Odds are, he wont notice any difference in a specific rod. If using a bobber id get around a 10' rod that has a line rating of something like 4-8lb test. The big noodle rods help with drifting a bobber and are very forgiving, especially with fish up close to shore when they make a run.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have one of those knights sword 10' rods. I like it but the handle is Abit long. I've used it for double hand casting plugs and hardware which it excelled at. Also it handles big fish in current really well. Great rod for the money. I just picked up an Okuma sst float rod to use it with a baitcaster like a center pin setup. Well see how it goes. Another good budget rod is the Shakespeare wild series. I have two of those for family and friends to use.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a few set ups but the one I like the most for a spinning set up for float fishing is the 10’6” Wright McGill paired with a pflueger President in the 35 size. 

I also have a Browning Six Rivers and it’s cool looking but it’s a wet noodle. The McGill has a little backbone.


----------

